# 3 meals a day or snacks?



## Carina1962 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am trying to eat 3 times a day without snacking inbetween meals to help aid my weight loss.  I'd like to hear from others what you do ie do you cut out the snacks?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 25, 2011)

carina62 said:


> I am trying to eat 3 times a day without snacking inbetween meals to help aid my weight loss.  I'd like to hear from others what you do ie do you cut out the snacks?



Hi Carina

I am also trying to loose weight and what seems to suit me is 3 meals a day and then I have a treat each evening normally a packet of whotsits or a 99 calorie bar of chocolate. (Not quite as good as that at the weekend mind )

During the week I will normally have porridge or weetabix for breakfast, Lunches will either be soup or cottage cheese salad or other types of salad.
Weight Watchers yoghurt

Evening meal will be a bit of carb of some description, meat or fish and veg and then I will normally have a piece for fruit.

During the evening i will have my treat

I have managed to loose just under 2 stone since the summer so it seems to be working

Good Luck


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 25, 2011)

well done  in the past when i have dieted i seem to have got on better sticking to 3 meals a day rather than 3 meals and snacks inbetween.  I am following the WW new propoints plan myself and today my menu has been as follows

breakfast
blueberry muffin (this is not normal)

Lunch
cup of soup
wholemeal roll

Eve meal
salmon with salad

before bedtime
cup of tea and maybe a biscuit

I am hoping that i will lose weight getting used to this sort of eating plan


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am sure you will defintely loose weight with weight watchers. I can't get a way with cup of soup


----------

